

The Ten Principles of Good Data - MrMcDowall
http://www.mcdowall.info/john/blog/2011/06/the-ten-principles-of-good-data/

======
dmlorenzetti
I'm kind of surprised not to see "good data is accurate" as an item in its own
right.

You could argue that accuracy is part of "contextual" (the context of data
includes the error bars on its measurement), or part of "useful" (inaccurate
data are not useful), or part of "valuable" (inaccurate data has less
financial or social value).

Still, I would say if "semantically correct" gets its own item, then
"factually correct" deserves to be made explicit as well.

~~~
MrMcDowall
A damn fine point, well made. Updated!

